#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Power point insert object to a specific worksheets/cells & remove the update links message

## Faridwahidi

Hi,

Can anyone help me?

If let's say in my excel sheets contains multiple worksheets which linked to power point using insert object, the update linked will always go to the last worksheets saved. How to make it permanently linked to a specific worksheets & cells value 

e.g. in Hyperlink we can do like this  c:\windows\desktop\book1.xls#sheet3!A1 


Then, every time the power point is open, windows will ask the latest updated from the file linked. How to remove this message but make it default to always updating the latest linked? 

Please help me.

Regards
Farid.

----------

